# Typical powerlifter/strongman ASS cycle



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Lots of advice regarding ASS for size but what about a typical strength based cycle.

What do the powerlifters/strength athletes take on here and those at the top of the game?

Also, how would it change leading up to an event?

Any one with a good idea of what the WSM competitors indulge in? We can all speculate but is anyone in the know?


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

No idea about strongmen.

Common powerlifter cycle is 1 ml tren and 1ml of prop every day for the last 8 weeks, various day of comp "cocktails" for aggresion are used. Using slin is less common approacing contests.

Out of season powerlifters will take the same sorts of things as everyon else - tren, test, slin, gh, etc....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i know a guy who is a powerlifting champion he uses trem and oxymethelone, also i know the guys like enanthate and tremblone enanthate


----------



## BOZWELL (Jun 22, 2007)

I would say

supension/halo/tren

suspension/droll

along with other nastys like methyl test and cheque drops on the day of the comp

along with other aids like epo and simulants


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Forgot to mention that most IPF/BWLA powerlifters don't take anything at all, cos its a clean Fed. I believe that those that cheat get caught pretty quick these days.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Porky Pie said:


> Forgot to mention that most IPF/BWLA powerlifters don't take anything at all, cos its a clean Fed. I believe that those that cheat get caught pretty quick these days.


Do you think these guys have been clean all their training lives though or do you think they used to get where they are and now work hard to maintain that naturally?

A lot of the power lifters I know use short esthers like prop / tren A and oxys.


----------



## BangKok (Aug 9, 2007)

Same like the ones I know, short esters to avoid compound build-up in the system.

2 guys I know very good need to enter a specific weight class (first is power-lifter, second is weight-lifters) use:

Low to moderate amounts of Testo., genrous amounts of Drostanolone, Trenbolone and non-aromatizing orals (Oxandrolone, Stanozolol, Furazabol).

Day of competition: Ephedrine (moderate amounts) + Androstanolone 200mg+ (no Methyltesto for them).

Guys that have no weight limit... all is good


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

SA12 said:


> Do you think these guys have been clean all their training lives though or do you think they used to get where they are and now work hard to maintain that naturally?
> 
> A lot of the power lifters I know use short esthers like prop / tren A and oxys.


The WADA doping regulations to which BWLA subscribe mean that if you use, you will get caught pretty quickly. There are no British team members who use in my opinion - they'd just not be able to get away with the stringent doping requirements.

If you look at Ian Hampson's list of those banned, you'll see that more and more are being banned for wherabouts vialations now, not even failing a test, just not bein where they said they'd be!!! There might be some who have used years ago but not now.

Some folks on here won't want to believe that the likes of Clive Henry can squat 440kgs clean because they know they would never have the talent to do so, but its the case that these top lifters are clean.

In any event, its not a problem for the powerlifting community - if you use, there are the two non tested Feds, and if you are clean there is BWLA and the other one BDFPA(??)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

bump for big pete or ellis. they are both competing strongmen.

I know halo and tren are used for strength. never used halo but intend to try it soon


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> i know a guy who is a powerlifting champion he uses trem and oxymethelone, also i know the guys like enanthate and tremblone enanthate


 trenbolone, not trem you dummy:love:

serves you right for taking the pee out my hair, you farmer talker


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Wether powerlifting or strongman the cycles seem to generally be quite similar, most are based around a good dose of test wether long acting like test en or cyp or sus blend or short acting such as prop is a personal preference, i personally like starting a cycle with some long acting tests and then near comp change over to prop.

Most are usually then run with tren, again either acetate or enanthate personaly preference, i prefer aetate. Other favs are halo, oxy's, d'bol masteron. MT, or MT/CD mix. If lifters are watching there weight then they may prefer to go with winstrol or anavar.

I also like to start my cycles with some sort of anabolic compund aswell either eq or deca for 5-7 weeks and then generally fade this out 4-5 weeks out from comp in favour for more androgenic compund test or masteron, or i have found oxytest very good.

Come day of the comp i will generaly use a bit oyxtest or test suspension and oxys or d'bol.

Out of season cycles generally basic either deac or eq, test and either tren, mastron, usually all at alower dose tho than during comp build up.

As far as slin this will depend on my bodyweight if im watching my weight for a PL comp i will only use slin post work out whereas i when i have tried moving up weight classes before i used it most morning aswell as i so find it good for weight gain.

I think with alot of strongmen and PL and prob Bodybuilders you dont always get the truth from them, its all being well them saying they only do a 6-8 weeks course a couple of times a year before a comp, this is rarely the case i think with like many top bb standing on many weeks of the year and not just using steroids but HGH, slin and duretics if needed before a comp aswell.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Interesting. I thought slin would feature heavily in non weight categorised comps. tried it once and I've never gained strength like it!

I was expecting Test, Tren, Halo, Deca. Didn't think Oxy as I thought the crazy pump would limit strength/performance. I know when I do oxy the pump stops me before I truly reach failure at times, especially on deadlifts!! At times i cant straighten my lower back.

Any more input re favourite types of strength gear? Big Pete?

What about doses?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Agreed that the pumps from oxy's can be strong buit when you are looking at either powerlifting which revolves around singles lifts and certain strongman events that also are max weight lifts for either singles or upto 5-6 reps with a heavy weight the you not need to worry to much about the pump. Fpr 1 rep maxes oxy's prove very good.

Pumps from oxys can also be combated to a degree with the use of a-dex.


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Lots of advice regarding ASS for size but what about a typical strength based cycle.
> 
> What do the powerlifters/strength athletes take on here and those at the top of the game?
> 
> ...


 Halotestin 30-40mg ed, Test Prop 100-200mg eod, and Tren Ace 150-200mg eod.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> trenbolone, not trem you dummy:love:
> 
> serves you right for taking the pee out my hair, you farmer talker


the hooligan can spell! english teacher stroke steroid hard man .. the robsta 

sorry guys its bloody logged in my head spelt wrong i feel a few more remindes coming on yet

JAMES TREN NOT FCUKIN TREM!


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Ellis said:


> Wether powerlifting or strongman the cycles seem to generally be quite similar, most are based around a good dose of test wether long acting like test en or cyp or sus blend or short acting such as prop is a personal preference, i personally like starting a cycle with some long acting tests and then near comp change over to prop.
> 
> Most are usually then run with tren, again either acetate or enanthate personaly preference, i prefer aetate. Other favs are halo, oxy's, d'bol masteron. MT, or MT/CD mix. If lifters are watching there weight then they may prefer to go with winstrol or anavar.
> 
> ...


keen on trying: halo(or oxy)/tren/prop.. for 4-6 weeks


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

I wouldn't never believe that a man could squat 440kgs without the use of steroids at some point in his life.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

can imagine a lot of water retention steroids being used, but it depends on the guy, look at stan efferding, he probably uses tren all year round, strong as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck and shredded.

ed coan was banned from the ipf for using deca


----------

